# Introducing Alice



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's adorable! Cute pictures


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

She is very cute! The images are a little dark, what color is she?


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you She's certainly a little princess in our house. I fell in love with her colouring. Her mother was a salt and pepper and her father an apricot. She's a beautiful little girl


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe.....Alice is adorable. I love how she wears the tp roll like a hot dog bun.  Very cute.


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm not sure she knows what to do with it yet, but she gets herself stuck like that and then gives us a look like "Now what?" "Help me!"


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is a little angel! I love her mask. The pictures of her nipping at her duck are so cute!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute!  Love the pic with the TP tube, thanks for sharing!


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

2 tubes is way better than one!



Watching tv with hedgie-daddy





A few more for fun!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Stooopid Vale is stooopid! All this time I thought "I wish she would upload bigger pics to be able to see her hedgie better" and I just discovered that if you click on them they get bigger >.>
Your Alice is ADORABLE.


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

I've tried to make them bigger but the forum always says it's too big She's snoring in my hoodie while I type


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Agatha is also sleeping under my t-shirt


----------

